# Auricle - My First Album



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

So I decided to sit down and put together an album full of piano music some months back. I have spent such a considerable amount of time working on this that I'm no longer able to see it from an objective point of view. Is it a joke? Is it any good? Should I just take it down, wrap it up and decide that it was a good learning experience and move on from there? I would like for you guys to give me some honest feedback if you can.

All titles and time stamps are included if you open the video in youtube 

Edit: Not all of it is classical music, but it's all piano music.


----------



## Sekhar (May 30, 2016)

I listened to parts (will try to listen more later), and I liked everything I heard. I couldn't quite make out any unifying style or theme to the different pieces however, are you trying different genres/styles to explore? Also, I take it your name is Prasad Shankar, and if yes, would Raz Karan (the name that appears on the video) be your pseudonym? I think a bit more explanation about your background/goals and your music would help if you're seeking the kind of feedback you asked.


----------



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Sekhar said:


> I listened to parts (will try to listen more later), and I liked everything I heard. I couldn't quite make out any unifying style or theme to the different pieces however, are you trying different genres/styles to explore? Also, I take it your name is Prasad Shankar, and if yes, would Raz Karan (the name that appears on the video) be your pseudonym? I think a bit more explanation about your background/goals and your music would help if you're seeking the kind of feedback you asked.


As for my name pseudonym, I was required to change my online name for personal reasons relating to family safety; after which, most people just started calling me Raz, so I stuck to it. It's a rearrangement of Prasad Shankar, with some letters removed and changed.

I'll update the original post regarding the explanation 

EDIT: Well I can't update the original post. Basically, I've been listening to classical music since I was a child and had an innate love for it. I found myself picking up the piano and then the guitar, which was my main instrument all these years. I played in a rock and roll band for 5 years but never felt satisfied with the music. I decided to read up on orchestration, counterpoint and harmony, and compose every chance I got in the last 2 years while still playing with my band. Sadly, the band is on an indefinite hiatus as our frontman has left overseas to study, so I decided to focus on my own compositions. These piano pieces are a few of many compositions, and I use the piano as it is the most convenient way of exploring larger forms, phrases and pieces, without stretching my attention too far (as opposed to orchestration which requires a longer time to balance out the timbres).

The album above is mostly dark and solemn, with an exception to Joe's Melody I, II and III which were tributes to the minimalist pieces of Joe Hisaishi. The last two pieces, Requiem, I wrote for a friend who passed away some years back. While they are 2 pieces, they are just one extended idea, first in piano and then in a larger orchestrated way.


----------

